
Facebook blocks group of one million critical of Thai monarchy - reddotX
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-thailand-facebook/facebook-blocks-group-of-one-million-critical-of-thai-monarchy-amid-government-pressure-idUSKBN25K25C
======
oska
Really no surprise here. Facebook wants to maintain its presence in the Thai
market and thus has to comply with the Thai lèse-majesté law.

Much as I dislike Facebook I find it hard to criticise it for this action. The
obvious takeaway is that you don't rely on a corporate platform for political
free speech. A point that has been made and illustrated many times before.

